
Show HN: I built a new kind of professional profile for software developers - cezarfloroiu
https://skillr.com
======
cezarfloroiu
I was not specific enough so wanted to add a bit more details: I believe
SKILLR is a great fit for software developers and makers. For those who value
doing more than listing a job title in their resume. So please give it a try
and let me know what you think. Thanks!

------
sharemywin
why do you need me content indefinitely? Shouldn't I have the right to remove
my content especially if it's inaccurate?

~~~
cezarfloroiu
You can remove your content. In your profile page if you mouse over any of
your posts you will see the option to delete (on the right where you see
'...'). I understand it is not very visible right now so I will rework it!

